# Relocating to Dubai from London - cost???



## lisa.newton (Jan 7, 2013)

How much do you think it should cost to ship a container probably 20ft from London to Dubai?? We are a family of 4 (2 young children) and I know we have furniture but will probably only need a small container or less. I have phoned a few companies but all say they want to come and have a look. We have an allowance and all we want to know is whether its enough before we accept the offer. We don't want to accept, sign and find out its going to cost us double. Any guidance on approximate cost would be great!! Thank you


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Approx 3.5k plus insurance for a 20ft container. Prices will vary, so get a few quotes. Dorree Bonner International did ours and were good.


----------



## itisalok34 (Jan 8, 2013)

It might cost Apx AED 10-15K.. depending on the cargo company..


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

3.5K Sterling is about right. That was our cost for a 20ft from Scotland last year.
This should include all packing and wrapping (including dismantling furniture) and reassembly and unpacking at the other end.


----------

